# 99 Altima:: Rear Deck removal



## dowroa (Oct 6, 2002)

Anyone have a reference for removing the rear deck in a 99 altima?

I have removed all of the plastic clips, aside from teh two most exterior ones on the pass through. 

Something is still holding it down, and I am *hoping* the third brake light is just connected to the the deck.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks in advance.

- dow


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Is the rear deck the carpeted panel that covers the speakers behind the rear seats? If so and if u removed the 2 side panels that hold it down on the sides, then u should jus "rip" it out...it has a few douds (Is that what they are called?) holding it down...dont hold me to this till u get another opinion but I had to pull it like a bitch till it unsnapped.


----------

